# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Cáo lẻn vào phòng và ngủ trên ngực chủ nhà

## chiendhv

*Nửa đêm, bà Magistrate Mary, 68 tuổi ở làng Bournville thuộc thành phố Birmingham, Anh, điếng người khi phát hiện trên ngực mình là một chú cáo con đang cào cào tay lên mặt mình.*​

Con cáo khoảng ba tháng tuổi lẻn vào nhà bà Mary. Ảnh: _The Sun._


Ban đầu người phụ nữ ấy nghĩ rằng đó là một con mèo đang nghịch ngợm trên chiếc chăn lông vịt nhưng khi thấy khuôn mặt chú cáo đang cúi xuống nhìn, bà Mary sợ hãi hét toáng lên trước khi chạy thẳng xuống tầng dưới.
"Tôi tưởng đó là một con mèo. Thật đáng sợ nhưng may mắn thay nó không cắn và chúng tôi đã đuổi được nó ra ngoài", chủ nhà kể.
Theo _The Sun,_ chồng bà Mary, ông Tonvy 69 tuổi, đã xua con cáo khoảng ba tháng tuổi ra khỏi nhà khi nó đang trốn dưới bàn để máy tính trong phòng.
​

Bà Mary sợ hãi khi phát hiện một chú sói con trên ngực mình. Ảnh: _The Sun._


Sự việc trên xảy ra nhiều tuần sau khi hàng loạt các vụ tấn công do cáo gây nên được người dân thông báo. Loài động vật hoang dã này không sợ hãi con người khi lẻn vào nhà để tìm kiếm thức ăn. Tháng 6 năm ngoái, cặp song sinh 9 tháng tuổi ở Đông London bị cáo cắn khi đang nằm trong cũi. Ngay sau vụ đó, một em bé ba tuổi khác cũng bị con vật đó cắn vào tay lúc đang chơi trong một bữa tiệc ngoài trời.

----------

